# Bubbakeg grill



## showme parrothead (Nov 30, 2007)

Has anyone used a "Bubbakeg" grill? They are a Big Green egg, but seem to be lower in price.

So if you know anything about them would like to hear about it.

Thanks


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

I haven't used one but here's a link to a review.

http://bbq.about.com/od/charcoalgrillreviews/gr/aapr052009a.htm


----------



## chapel321 (Oct 3, 2007)

I havea BKG! It is very well insulated and the dampers on the top and bottom let you control the temp just like on a BGE. My brother has the BGE and though he loves it, he says hewould have loved to save theextra $ and thatthe BKG cooks justas nicely,holds temps very well also. if you're on a tighter budget it does the trick VERY well. I believe there is still a $50.00 rebate if you buy oneat Home Depot, so pretty nice set up for around $550 after rebate.


----------

